# BT Germany: Tricks Abseits von Aviano und callando?



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe die Beiträge zum [edit] der BT Germany GMBH im Forum gelesen. Ich habe einen ähnlichen Fall, der jedoch nicht in das Muster passt:
2 Telekom-Rechnungen, beide mit ca. 60€ von der BT-Germany GMBH...
Nun haben wir weder aviano noch callando in Anspruch genommen. Neben unsererm regulärem Tiscali-Zugang sind wir lediglich mit einer By-Call Nummer vom Anbieter Avivo ins Netz gegangen, auch in letzter Zeit noch öfters.  Diese Nummer begann auch mit der 0193-Vorwahl, allersings sieht die Firma im Netz ja eher weniger nach Dialer aus, und wir sind ja auch monatelang günstig und gut mit dem Anbieter gefahren.
0900 und 0190 Nummern sind übrigens gesperrt.

Meine Frage: Woher können die Kosten kommen, steckt Avivo dahinter?

Wie sollen wir reagieren? Sollen wir BT Germany gleich mit dem Anwalt kommen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Antworten!
Tobias


_editiert. Bitte NUB beachten/modaction_


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2005)

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-avivo/19-1.html
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-avivo/18-1.html

selber lesen, Meinung bilden.


----------



## Nicki (16 November 2005)

Vielleicht eine Idee (die bei mir zutraf): BT stellt zeitverzögert die Rechnungen. Die angegebenen Zeiträume auf der Telekomrechnung stimmen nicht. Das war jedenfalls bei mir so.

Falls nicht, willkommen im Club. Dann schau mal in diversen Threads zu 123getonline, Arcreus, Colt Telecom ... das ist immer die selbe Masche! :tröst:


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2005)

Ein schon etwas älterer Beitrag über Abrechungsprobleme der BT aber doch gut zu lesen: http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/14935


----------

